# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  روائع الطب النبوى تجدها هنا نسأل الله العافية من كل مرض او هم

## عبد الكريم

روائع الطب النبوى تجدها هنا نسأل الله العافية من كل مرض او هم 
______________________________  __________
قبسات من الطب النبوي 

الطب النبوي مجموع ما ثبت وروده عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مما له علاقة بالطب ، سواء كان آيات قرآنية أو أحاديث نبوية شريفة ، ويتضمن وصفات داوى بها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعض أصحابه ممن سأله الشفاء ، أو أنه دعا إلى التداوي بها ، كما يتضمن توصيات تتعلق بصحة الإنسان في أحوال حياته من مأكل ومشرب ومسكن ومنكح ، وتشمل تشريعات تتصل بأمور التداوي وأدب الطب في ممارسة المهنة وضمان المتطبب في منظار الشريعة الإسلامية .
وقد أفرد جميع علماء الحديث في كتبهم التي جمعوها من كلام النبوة أبوابا خاصة تحت اسم " باب الطب " ، وكان البادئ منهم في ذلك الإمام مالك في موطئه ، وتبعه في ذلك البخاري فمسلم فأصحاب السنن وغيرهم .
وأول مصنف مستقل عرف لدى المؤرخين في مجال الطب النبوي هي رسالة موجزة للإمام علي الرضا بن موسى الكاظم ( المتوفى عام 203 هـ - 811 م ) ، وقد حققها ونشرها الأخ الأستاذ الدكتور محمد علي البار . ثم ظهر كتاب " الطب النبوي " لعبد الملك بن حبيب الأندلسي ( المتوفى عام 238 هـ - 853 م ) وكان فقيها محدثا لقب بعالم الأندلس ، وهو أول كتاب في الطب النبوي يذكر فيه الأحاديث والأبواب . وقد حقق الكتاب مع تذييله بحاشية قيمة علمية الأخ الصديق الدكتور محمد علي البار .
ويعتبر الموفق عبد اللطيف البغدادي ( المتوفى عام 629 هـ - 1231 م ) أول طبيب قام بشرح طبي لأحاديث الطب النبوي . وكان طبيبا فقيها ونحويا وفيلسوفا ، ومن مؤلفاته 
" الطب من الكتاب والسنة " الذي حققه الدكتور عبد المعطي قلعجي .
وألف علماء آخرون كتبا في الطب النبوي ومنهم ابن السني ، وأبو نعيم الأصبهاني ، والتيفاشي ، والكمال بن طرخان ، والإمام الذهبي وغيرهم .
أما الإمام ابن قيم الجوزية فكان من كبار علماء دمشق ، ويعتبر كتابه " الطب النبوي " أشهر الكتب المصنفة في هذا الفن . 
ويعتبر كتاب الإمام جلال الدين السيوطي المتوفى سنة 911 " المنهج السوي والمنهل الروي في الطب النبوي " من أجمع كتب الطب النبوي ، لأنه حوى معظم ما كتبه السابقون عليه بالإضافة إلى توسعه في علم الحديث .
" تداووا عبـاد الله " :
حديث صحيح رواه الأربعة .فعن أسامة بن شريك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال:
" تداووا يا عباد الله ، فإن الله لم يضع داء إلا وضع له شفاء ، إلا داء واحدا ، الهرم "
وروى البخاري أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : 
" ما أنزل الله داء إلا أنزل له شفاء "
وروى مسلم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :
" لكل داء دواء ، فإذا أصيب دواء الداء برئ بإذن الله تعالى 
وعن أبي سعيد الخدري أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :
" ما خلق الله من داء إلا وجعل له شفاء،علمه من علمه،وجهله من جهله ، إلا السام "
والسام الموت رواه ابن ماجه 

وفي هذه الأحاديث حث على المداواة . وأن الأدوية ما هي إلا وسائل جعلها الله طريقا للشفاء . وفي قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " علمه من علمه ، وجهله من جهله " حث للأطباء المسلمين على البحث والاستقصاء لاكتشاف أدوية لأمراض لم يعرف لها بعد دواء. وقد ربط النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الشفاء بموافقة الدواء للداء ، فلكل دواء مقدار معين يعمل به ، وينبغي ألا يزيد ولا ينقص .
وتعاليم الإسلام كلها تدفع إلى المحافظة على الصحة والارتقاء بها في كافة المجالات ليعيش الإنسان حياة سعيدة طيبة في الدنيا والآخرة .
وإذا كان الإسلام قد أوجب المحافظة على الضرورات الخمس وهي : 
الدين والنفس والعرض والمال والعقل ، فإن ثلاثا من هذه الضرورات تتصل بوجوب المحافظة على صحة البدن ، ألا وهي النفس والعرض والعقل . والطب يحفظ البدن ويدفع عنه غوائل المرض . يقول الإمام الشافعي : " صنعتان لا غنى للناس عنهما : العلماء لأديانهم والأطباء لأبدانهم " . ويقول أيضا : " لا أعلم علما بعد الحلال والحرام أنبل من الطب " . 
وقد تداوى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وتداوى آل بيته الكرام ، وزوجاته الطاهرات ، وأصحابه المبجلين رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين . ونصح أمته بكثير من أنواع العلاج الذي كان معهودا في زمنه والذي ثبتت فوائده على مر الأيام . ومنه العسل الذي جعل الله فيه شفاء للناس . قال تعالى : " وأوحى ربك إلى النحل أن اتخذي من الجبال بيوتا ومن الشجر ومما يعرشون 

ثم كلي من كل الثمرات فاسلكي سبل ربك ذللا يخرج من بطونها شراب مختلف ألوانه فيه شفاء للناس إن في ذلك لآية لقوم يتفكرون " النحل 68-69 
وقد جمعت في كتابي " الاستشفاء بالعسل والغذاء الملكي : حقائق وبراهين " العديد من الأبحاث العلمية الموثوقة التي توضح فوائد العسل الاستشفائية في معالجة أمراض الجهاز الهضمي والربو ومداواة القروح والجروح التي لا تلتئم وغيرها من الأمراض .

وتداوى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالحبة السوداء ، وحث على التداوي بها :

" عليكم بالحبة السوداء ، فإن فيها شفاء من كل داء "

وقد ظهرت في السنوات الأخيرة أبحاث علمية تتحدث عن فوائد الحبة السوداء في تقوية جهاز المناعة ، وخواصها المضادة للجراثيم والسرطان ، وتخفيف التهابات المفاصل وغيرها. وقد جمعت ذلك كله في كتابي " الشفاء بالحبة السوداء " .

وأوصى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم باستعمال زيت الزيتون فقال :
" كلوا الزيت وادهنوا به فإنه من شجرة مباركة "
وأكدت الدراسات الحديثة أن زيت الزيتون هو أفضل أنواع الزيوت ، وأنه يخفض مستوى الكولسترول في الدم ، كما يفيد في الوقاية من مرض شرايين القلب ، ويخفض ضغط الدم المرتفع . 
وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مخاطبا علي بن أبي طالب :
" كل الثوم .. فلولا أني أناجي الملك لأكلته "
وقد أثبتت الدراسات العلمية فوائد الثوم في خفض كولسترول الدم ، والوقاية من مرض شرايين القلب التاجية وخفض ضغط الدم . هذا إضافة إلى تأثيراته المضادة للجراثيم والفطور وغيرها . 
ولفت الله تعالى النظر إلى نعمة وجود السمك فقال :
" وهو الذي سخر البحر لتأكلوا منه لحما طريا "
وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام من حديث رواه البخاري : 
" أما أول طعام أهل الجنة فزيادة كبد الحوت "

وما زيت السمك الذي يتحدث عنه خبراء الصحة إلا من كبد الحوت . وتوصي الهيئات الطبية الأمريكية والأوروبية الآن بتناول وجبتين من السمك في الأسبوع لوقاية القلب من حدوث جلطة ( احتشاء ) فيه .
كما أكدت الدراسات العلمية الحديثة أن زيت السمك يخفض مستوى الغليسريدات الثلاثية ( وهي إحدى دهون الدم الهامة ) . كما يمكن أن يساعد في خفض ضغط الدم المرتفع . 
وحث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على تناول التمر فقال :
" من تصبح كل يوم بسبع تمرات عجوة ، لم يضره في ذلك اليوم سم ولا سحر "
والتمور غنية بالألياف ، والإكثار من الألياف في الطعام يمنع الإمساك ، ويقلل من حدوث أمراض القولون والمرارة ، وغيرها من الأمراض .

وهناك العديد من الأبحاث الطبية عن السنامكي ( Senna ) وهو السنا الذي ورد ذكره في كثير من الأحاديث النبوية الشريفة . فقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :


" عليكم بالسنا والسنوت ، فإن فيها من كل داء إلا السام ، وهو الموت "
وقد خصص الأخ الأستاذ الدكتور محمد علي البار كتابا عن السنا بعنوان " السنا والسنوت " استعرض فيه استعمالات السنا في الطب الحديث وخصائصه العلاجية .
وأمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم باستخدام الصبر ( Aloe Avera ) وخاصة في أمراض العين " ضمدهما بالصبر " وقد كثرت في الآونة الأخيرة الأبحاث عن فوائد الصبر في الأمراض الجلدية ، ويستخدم الصبر حاليا على نطاق واسع في مستحضرات التجميل . وقد بحث الأخ الأستاذ الدكتور محمد علي البار في كتابه الممتع " ماذا في الأمرّين : الصبر والثفاء " فوائد الصبر العلاجية بإسهاب ، واستعرض فيها أحدث الأبحاث العلمية في هذا المجال .

ووردت أحاديث صحيحة عن استخدام الحناء . وقد حظيت هذه المادة حديثا باهتمام العلماء ، وخاصة أطباء الأمراض الجلدية ، ووصفت لعلاج عدد من النظريات الجلدية وغيرها . 

ومن صفات أهل الجنة أنهم يشربون كأسا كان مزاجها زنجبيلا . قال تعالى :


" ويسقون فيها كأسا كان مزاجها زنجبيلا " 


وأظهرت الدراسات العلمية الحديثة أن الزنجبيل دواء فعال جدا في محاربة الغثيان والإقياء وخاصة الإقياء المعند الذي يحدث بعد إعطاء الأدوية المضادة للسرطان ، كما أنه دواء ممتاز لدوار البحر .

كما وردت أحاديث نبوية في الخل والكافور والتين والشعير والبطيخ واليقطين والرمان والسفرجل وغيرها .

وأما أحاديث الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام في استخدام السواك فكثيرة جدا ، وقد ظهرت أبحاث عدة توضح خصائصه وفوائده العديدة في صحة الفم والأسنان وما يحتويه من مواد قاتلة للميكروبات ومنشطة للفم واللثة




إليكم أصدقائي علاج عن طريق الطب النبوي ، وهذه الطرق كان ينصح بها رسولنا عليه الصلاة والسلام للعلاج

بعض الأشياء التي كان يحرص عليها الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم) يوميا
•آكل سبع تمرات
•الاستنشاق بالماء ثلاث مرات
•شرب ملعقة زيت زيتون يوميا
•أكل الجزر يوميا
•شرب الحلبة
•وجود الخل ببيته
•تدليك شعره بزيت الزيتون
•دهان وجهه بزيت الزيتون

واليكم طرق العلاج بالطب النبوي مقتدين بالرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم) :

مرض السكر

•آكل الجزر يوميا يمنع مرض السكر للإنسان العادي ، لكن بشرط إلا يأكله مريض بالسكر
•عشب السفاء والصبر ( حب الرشاد ) علاج فعال لمرض السكر
•القرفة (دار صيني) ( نصف ملعقة يوميا ) وقام العلماء بالتجارب وبالفعل اتضح إنها فعاله للشفاء من مرض السكر

ضيف التنفس وحساسية الصدر والجيوب الانفيه وحساسيه الانف
•لضيق التنفس ( 2 نقطه من زيت حبة البركة ( الحبة السوداء ) على كوب ماء ) وتشرب
•الاستنشاق بالماء صباحا لعلاج الجيوب الأنفية
•الاستنشاق بالماء مغلي مع شيح البابونج فعال لعلاج الجيوب الأنفية شرط أن تغلي بالماء وتصفي بمصفاة ، واو استنشاقه عند الغليان.
•لعلاج الربو وحساسية الصدر ( البردقوش ) أو ( المردكوش ) ونبات البشمة أو كلاهما ( 3 جرام + كوب ماء ) يشرب بارد أو ساخن مرتين صباحا ومساءا

امراض النساء
•الينسون : يعوض للمرأة هرمون الاستروجين خصوصا بعد سن اليأس
•الحلبة : مدر للبن الرضاعة وللدورة الشهرية
•نزيف الحيض : يغلي 2 عود من السواك في الماء ويشرب لرفع النزيف

الانيميا ونقص الحديد
•البنجر : والخضراوات شديدة الخضار مثل السبانخ والملوخية والخبيزة والكرنب و الخس

تنشيط الدور الدمويه

•الخردل : مفيد لتنشيط الدورة الدموية وجريانها ، وبالذات الخردل الابيض المطحون ) ملعقة كبيره + 3 لتر ماء ) وتضع الرجل بها ، وهي مفيده ايضا لتنشيط الدورة الدموية وخصوصا للمعاقين
•أيضا أكل المسطرده لأنها مصنعه من الخردل وقد علم الفرنسيون فائدتها من الطب النبوي وعملوا المسطردة حتى يستحب طعمها و أكلها.

علاج البهاق
•الجزام ( تربه المدينة )
•يوجد في مصر فقط علاج للبهاق يسمي ( سورفتيف ) وهى علاج مصري فعال للبهاق ولا يوجد في أي بلد في العالم غير مصر.

امراض العين
•الكمأه : قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) مائها شفاء للعين – صدق رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) وهى نبات يشبه البطاطس يعصر في العين ويشفيها

الحموضه
•الرمان: قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) كله الرمان بشحمه فانه دباغ للمعدة – صدق رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) ، ويأكل الرمان بجلده الأبيض وخاصا لو جفف فإنه يمنع حموضة المعدة.

السم والسحر
•من يأكل سبع ثمرات من العجوة ( التمر ) لا يصبه سم ولا سحر طبعا والقران الكريم يحفظنا من كل السحر والسحرة خصوصا لو حفظ الإنسان العشر الآيات الأوائل من سورة الكهف

الثعلبة :
•الثوم المطحون مع زيت الزيتون علاج مثالي للثعلبة

التجميل :
•كان الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم) كان لا ينسى الجمال في هيئته لأن الإسلام احسنا على العناية بالشكل الخارجي للمسلم أيضا ، فكان الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم) يعمل حمام زيت زيتون لشعره ثم يشطفه بالماء ، وكانت السيدة عائشة (رضى الله عنها وارضاها) تقوم بعمل حمام زيت اللوز لشعرها.
•من الممكن خلط 2 ملعقة زيت زيتون + 1 ملعقة زيت لوز وعمل حمام للشعر للحصول على نتيجة مثاليه.
•زيت الزيتون أيضا يقي تجاعيد الوجه : فكان الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم) يدهن وجهه أيضا بزيت الزيتون يوميا ، وكان يشرب ملعقة زيت زيتون وثبت بالفعل أن من يشرب ملعقة زيت زيتون يوميا تقيه من الإصابة بالسرطان
•حب الشباب : ( الحلبة تعجن بعصير الرمان وتخلط بالدقيق (الطحين) ) لعمل الماسك للوجه .
•الحناء : وهي بالإضافة للتجميل وتلوين الشعر فهي تزيد من خصوبة الرجال والنساء ، والعادات الشعبية في مصر والصعيد يقوموا بحنة العرايس والعرسان وهي بالفعل تزيد من خصوبتهم حتى أن الجنين أيضا يكون قوي البنيان لهم كما أكدت الأبحاث.
•نبات الأملج : لنعومة الشعر وكثافته ( يغلي 3 جرام من هذا النبات بالماء ويدلك به فروة الرأس ثم يغسل بعد فتره قصيرة .

الكبد الوبائي ( فيروس سي)
•السنه والسنوت ( الشبت + بذور الشمر ) ، قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) السنه والسنوت شفاء من كل داء ) صدق رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم)

الأمراض السرطانية

•زيت الزيتون ملعقة يوميا تشرب
•الجزر يوميا
•الحلبة

الرشاقة :
•بذور الرجلة تغلي ملعقة كبيره على كوب ماء وتشرب قبل الوجبات ، وتساعد أيضا على الالتئام الجروح
•الشيكوريا و العرقسوس يغلي ويشربوا

الخل والحلبه :
•قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) نعم الايدام الخل – صدق رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) وكان الرسول يقول ان البيت الذي يخلو من الخل ليس به بركه
•الحلبة : إن الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم) قال : انصاع الحلبة تساوي صاع الذهب لشده أهميتها

الشاي الأخضر

•يمنع الجلطات
•يذيب الدهون
•يقلل الكوليسترول
•يحرق السعرات الحرارية ( 200 سعر يوميا ) عن شرب 4 فناجين
•يقلل من السكر
•يمنع الإصابة السرطان
الكركم

•يقوم بقتل الميكروبات

التلبينه 

ثمة أشياء تبدو في أعيننا بسيطة متواضعة القيمة.. لكن تأملها بعين الحكمة يكشف لنا عن كنوز صحية ندوس عليها ونحن نمضي في طريقنا نحو المدنية المعاصرة.. مثقلين بالشحوم ومكتظين بالسكر وملبكين معويا ومعنويا. 
ومن تلك الكنوز التي أغفلها بصر الإنسان ولم تغفلها بصيرة النبوة.. كنز التلبينة!! 
وهي حساء يُعمل من ملعقتين من دقيق الشعير بنخالته ثم يضاف لهما كوب من الماء، وتطهى على نار هادئة لمدة 5 دقائق، ثم يضاف كوب لبن وملعقة عسل نحل. سميت تلبينة تشبيها لها باللبن في بياضها ورقتها. وقد ذكرت السيدة ‏عائشة رضي الله عنها أن النبي علية الصلاة والسلام أوصى بالتداوي والاستطباب بالتلبينة قائلا: "التلبينة مجمة لفؤاد المريض تذهب ببعض الحزن" صحيح البخاري. 
ومن المذهل حقا أن نرصد التطابق الدقيق بين ما ورد في فضل التلبينة على لسان نبي الرحمة وطبيب الإنسانية وما أظهرته التقارير العلمية الحديثة التي توصي بالعودة إلى تناول الشعير كغذاء يومي؛ لما له من أهمية بالغة للحفاظ على الصحة والتمتع بالعافية. 


تخفض الكولسترول وتعالج القلب
أثبتت الدراسات العلمية فاعلية حبوب الشعير الفائقة في تقليل مستويات الكولسترول في الدم من خلال عدة عمليات حيوية، تتمثل فيما يلي: 
أ . تتحد الألياف المنحلة الموجودة في الشعير مع الكولسترول الزائد في الأطعمة فتساعد على خفض نسبته في الدم. 
ب. ينتج عن تخمر الألياف المنحلة في القولون أحماض دسمة تمتص من القولون، وتتداخل مع استقلاب الكولسترول فتعيق ارتفاع نسبته في الدم. 
ج. تحتوي حبوب الشعير على مركبات كيميائية تعمل على خفض معدلات الكولسترول في الدم، ورفع القدرة المناعية للجسم مثل مادة "بتا جلوكان" B-Glucan والتي يعتبر وجودها ونسبتها في المادة الغذائية محددا لمدى أهميتها وقيمتها الغذائية. 
د. تحتوي حبوب الشعير على مشابهات فيتامينات "هاء" Tocotrienol التي لها القدرة على تثبيط إنزيمات التخليق الحيوي للكولسترول، ولهذا السبب تشير الدلائل العلمية إلى أهمية فيتامين "هاء" الذي طالما عرفت قيمته لصحة القلوب إذا تم تناوله بكميات كبيرة. 
وعلى هذا النحو يسهم العلاج بالتلبينة في الوقاية من أمراض القلب والدورة الدموية؛ إذ تحمي الشرايين من التصلب –خاصة شرايين القلب التاجية- فتقي من التعرض لآلام الذبحة الصدرية وأعراض نقص التروية (Ischemia)، واحتشاء عضلة القلب ( Heart Infarction). أما المصابون فعليا بهذه العلل الوعائية والقلبية فتساهم التلبينة بما تحمله من خيرات صحية فائقة الأهمية في الإقلال من تفاقم حالتهم المرضية. وهذا يظهر الإعجاز في قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "التلبينة مجمة لفؤاد المريض.."، ومجمة لفؤاد المريض أي مريحة لقلب المريض!! 
علاج للاكتئاب 
كان الأطباء النفسيون في الماضي يعتمدون على التحليل النفسي ونظرياته في تشخيص الأمراض النفسية، واليوم مع التقدم الهائل في العلوم الطبية يفسر أطباء المخ والأعصاب الاكتئاب على أنه خلل كيميائي.. كما يثبت العلم الحديث وجود مواد تلعب دورًا في التخفيف من حدة الاكتئاب كالبوتاسيوم والماغنسيوم ومضادات الأكسدة وغيرها... وهذه المواد تجتمع في حبة الشعير الحنونة التي وصفها نبي الرحمة بأنها "تذهب ببعض الحزن".
ولتوضيح كيف تؤثر المواد التي يحويها الشعير في الاكتئاب، وتخفف من حدته نذكر أهم تلك المواد المضادة للاكتئاب والموجودة في الشعير، ومنها: 

- المعادن: فتشير الدراسات العلمية إلى أن المعادن مثل البوتاسيوم والماغنسيوم لها تأثير على الموصلات العصبية التي تساعد على التخفيف من حالات الاكتئاب، وفي حالة نقص البوتاسيوم يزداد شعور الإنسان بالاكتئاب والحزن، ويجعله سريع الغضب والانفعال والعصبية. وحيث إن حبة الشعير تحتوي على عنصري البوتاسيوم والماغنسيوم فالتلبينة تصلح لعلاج الاكتئاب، ويلاحظ هنا أن الدراسات العلمية تستخدم كلمة "التخفيف من حالات الاكتئاب"، ونجد ما يقابلها في حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "تذهب ببعض الحزن"، وهذه دلالة واضحة على دقة التعبير النبوي الذي أوتي جوامع الكلم. 
- فيتامين "B": فقد يكون أحد مسببات أعراض الاكتئاب هو التأخر في العملية الفسيولوجية لتوصيل نبضات الأعصاب الكهربية، وهذا بسبب نقص فيتامين "B"؛ لذلك ينصح مريض الاكتئاب بزيادة الكمية المأخوذة من بعض المنتجات التي تحتوي على هذا الفيتامين كالشعير. 

- مضادات الأكسدة: حيث يساعد إعطاء جرعات مكثفة من حساء التلبينة الغنية بمضادات الأكسدة (فيتامين E وA) في شفاء حالات الاكتئاب لدى المسنين في فترة زمنية قصيرة تتراوح من شهر إلى شهرين. 

- الأحماض الأمينية: يحتوي الشعير على الحمض الأميني تريبتوفان Tryptophan الذي يسهم في التخليق الحيوي لإحدى الناقلات العصبية وهي السيروتونين Serotonin التي تؤثر بشكل بارز في الحالة النفسية والمزاجية الإنسان. 

علاج للسرطان وتأخر الشيخوخة
تمتاز حبة الشعير بوجود مضادات الأكسدة مثل (فيتامين E وA)، وقد توصلت الدراسات الحديثة إلى أن مضادات الأكسدة يمكنها منع وإصلاح أي تلف بالخلايا يكون بادئا أو محرضا على نشوء ورم خبيث؛ إذ تلعب مضادات الأكسدة دورا في حماية الجسم من الشوارد الحرة (Free radicals) التي تدمر الأغشية الخلوية، وتدمر الحمض النووي DNA، وقد تكون المتهم الرئيسي في حدوث أنواع معينة من السرطان وأمراض القلب، بل وحتى عملية الشيخوخة نفسها. 
ويؤيد حوالي 9 من كل 10 أطباء دور مضادات الأكسدة في مقاومة الأمراض والحفاظ على الأغشية الخلوية وإبطاء عملية الشيخوخة وتأخير حدوث مرض الزهايمر. 
وقد حبا الله الشعير بوفرة الميلاتونين الطبيعي غير الضار، والميلاتونين هرمون يفرز من الغدة الصنوبرية الموجودة في المخ خلف العينين، ومع تقدم الإنسان في العمر يقل إفراز الميلاتونين. 
وترجع أهمية هرمون الميلاتونين إلى قدرته على الوقاية من أمراض القلب، وخفض نسبة الكولسترول في الدم، كما يعمل على خفض ضغط الدم، وله علاقة أيضا بالشلل الرعاش عند كبار السن والوقاية منه، ويزيد الميلاتونين من مناعة الجسم، كما يعمل على تأخير ظهور أعراض الشيخوخة، كما أنه أيضا له دور مهم في تنظيم النوم والاستيقاظ. 
علاج ارتفاع السكر والضغط

تحتوي الألياف المنحلة (القابلة للذوبان) في الشعير على صموغ "بكتينات" تذوب مع الماء لتكون هلامات لزجة تبطئ من عمليتي هضم وامتصاص المواد الغذائية في الأطعمة؛ فتنظم انسياب هذه المواد في الدم وعلى رأسها السكريات؛ مما ينظم انسياب السكر في الدم، ويمنع ارتفاعه المفاجئ عن طريق الغذاء. ويعضد هذا التأثير الحميد للشعير على سكر الدم أن عموم الأطعمة الغنية بالألياف -منحلة وغير منحلة- فقيرة الدسم وقليلة السعرات الحرارية في معظمها، بينما لها تأثير مالئ يقلل من اندفاعنا لتناول الأطعمة الدسمة والنهم للنشويات الغنية بالسعرات الحرارية. 

ولأن المصابين بداء السكري أكثر عرضة لتفاقم مرض القلب الإكليلي؛ فإن التلبينة الغنية بالألياف تقدم لهم وقاية مزدوجة لمنع تفاقم داء السكري من ناحية والحول دون مضاعفاته الوعائية والقلبية من ناحية أخرى.. وهكذا يمكننا القول بثقة إن احتساء التلبينة بانتظام يساعد المرضى الذين يعانون من ارتفاع السكر في دمهم. 

كما أكدت الأبحاث أن تناول الأطعمة التي تحتوي على عنصر البوتاسيوم تقي من الإصابة من ارتفاع ضغط الدم، ويحتوي الشعير على عنصر البوتاسيوم الذي يخلق توازنا بين الملح والمياه داخل الخلية. كذلك فإن الشعير له خاصية إدرار البول، ومن المعروف أن الأدوية التي تعمل على إدرار البول من أشهر الأدوية المستعملة لعلاج مرضى ارتفاع ضغط الدم. 


ملين ومهدئ للقولون 

والجدير بالذكر أن الشعير غني بالألياف غير المنحلة وهي التي لا تنحل مع الماء داخل القناة الهضمية، لكنها تمتص منه كميات كبيرة وتحبسه داخلها؛ فتزيد من كتلة الفضلات مع الحفاظ على ليونتها؛ مما يسهل ويسرع حركة هذه الكتلة عبر القولون، وهكذا تعمل الألياف غير المنحلة الموجودة في الحبوب الكاملة (غير المقشورة) وفي نخالة الشعير على التنشيط المباشر للحركة الدودية للأمعاء؛ وهو ما يدعم عملية التخلص من الفضلات. 

كما تعمل الألياف المنحلة باتجاه نفس الهدف؛ إذ تتخمر هلامات الألياف المنحلة بدرجات متفاوتة بواسطة بكتيريا القولون؛ مما يزيد من كتلة الفضلات، وينشط الأمعاء الغليظة؛ وبالتالي يسرع ويسهل عملية التخلص من الفضلات. 

وأظهرت نتائج البحوث أهمية الشعير في تقليل الإصابة بسرطان القولون؛ حيث استقر الرأي على أنه كلما قل بقاء المواد المسرطنة الموجودة ضمن الفضلات في الأمعاء قلت احتمالات الإصابة بالأورام السرطانية، ويدعم هذا التأثير عمليات تخمير بكتيريا القولون للألياف المنحلة ووجود مضادات الأكسدة بوفرة في حبوب الشعير. 

وفي النهاية نقول: إنه إذا كان كثير من الناس يتحولون اليوم من العلاج الدوائي إلى الطب الشعبي والتقليدي.. فإن من الناس أيضا من يتحول إلى الطب النبوي، وهم لا يرون فيه مجرد طريقة للحصول على الشفاء.. بل يرون فيه سبيلا للفوز بمحبة الله وفرصة لمغفرة الذنوب . 

{قُلْ إِن كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللهُ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ}.. وهكذا يصبح للتداوي مبررات أخرى أعظم من الشفاء ذاته
علاج الحمي
ترتفع درجة حرارة الإنسان لعدة أسباب منها أن يصاب بالتهاب جرثومي أو فيروسي ، فإذا ارتفعت هذه الحرارة ووصلت إلى 41 درجة مئوية وجب تخفيضها بأسرع وقت ، حتى ينتظم مركز الحرارة بالمخ ، ويعود الجسم إلى حالته الطبيعية المعتادة ، وهذا الارتفاع المفاجئ لدرجة الحرارة هو ما يعرف بالحمى ، وقد وصف النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في عدد من الأحاديث علاجاً نبوياً لخفض درجة الحرارة المرتفعة ، فدعا إلى استعمال الماء البارد لإطفاء نار الحمى التي تضطرم في جسد المريض ، فعن ابن عمررضي الله عنهما أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : ( الحمى من فيح جهنم فأبردوها بالماء ) رواه البخاري ، وأمر - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عندما اشتدت عليه الحمى في مرض وفاته أن يصب عليه من سبع قرب .
ومع أن وسائل العلاج ، وأنواع الأدوية والمضادات قد قفزت قفزات كبيرة في هذا العصر ، إلا أن العلاج النبوي يظل هو العلاج الأنجع والأمثل في مثل هذه الحالة ، فكثير من الحالات ترتفع فيها حرارة المريض ولا تتأثر بالأدوية الخافضة للحرارة ، فيلجأ الأطباء إلى استعمال الماء البارد لتخفيضها وإعادتها إلى وضعها الطبيعي ، ولهذا ينصح أطباء الأطفال الأهلَ بتجريد الطفل من ثيابه فواراً عند ارتفاع حرارته ، وتعريضه للماء البارد والكمادات .
ومما ثبت علمياً كذلك وجاءت السنة بتصديقه أن الحمى التي تصيب الإنسان لها عدة فوائد ، فقد ثبت أنه عند إصابة المريض بالحمى تزيد نسبة مادة ( الأنترفيرون ) لدرجة كبيرة ، وهذه المادة تفرزها خلايا الدم البيضاء وتستطيع القضاء على الفيروسات التي هاجمت الجسم ، وتكون أكثر قدرة على تكوين الأجسام المضادة الواقية ، فهي لا تخلص الجسم من الفيروسات والبكتريا فحسب ، بل تزيد من مقاومة الجسم للأمراض ، وتساعد في القضاء على الخلايا السرطانية عند بدء تكوينها ، وبالتالي تحمي الجسم من ظهور أي خلايا سرطانية يمكن أن تؤدى إلى إصابته بمرض السرطان ، ولهذا قال بعض الأطباء : إن كثيرا من الأمراض نستبشر فيها بالحمى كما يستبشر المريض بالعافية ، فتكون الحمى فيها أنفع بكثير من شرب الدواء ، مثل مرض الرماتيزم المفصلى الذي تتصلب فيه المفاصل وتصبح غير قادرة على الحركة ، فإن من طرق العلاج الطبي التي تستخدم في مثل هذه الحالة العلاج بالحمى الصناعية ، وهو إيجاد حالة حمى في المريض عن طريق حقنه بمواد معينة .
و لذلك لما ذُكرت الحمى عند رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فسبها رجل ، قال له النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ( لا تسبها ، فإنها تنفي الذنوب كما تنفي النار خبث الحديد ) رواه أحمد ، فصلوات الله وسلامه على نبي الرحمة الذي شخَّص الداء ووصف الدواء



السواك
قال النووي (1): السواك لغة بكسر السين ، و يطلق على الفعل و هو الاستياك و على الآلة التي يستاك بها و التي يقال لها يقال لها " المسواك .



الهدي النبوي في السواك : 

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عن أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لولا أن أشق على أمتي لأمرتهم بالسواك مع كل صلاة ـ و في رواية ـ عند كل وضوء " رواه الشيخان . و عن عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : " عليك بالسواك فإنه مطهرة للفم و مرضات للرب : رواه البيهقي ورواه البخاري عن عائشة بلفظ : " السواك مطهرة للفم مرضات للرب " ورواه ابن ماجة عن أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه .

فقه السواك : 

قال النووي : السواك سنة و ليس بواجب في حال من الأحوال بإجماع من يعتد به في الإجماع " 

قال ابن القيم : " يستحب السواك للمفطر و الصائم و في كل وقت لعموم الأحاديث الواردة فيه و لحاجة الصائم إليه ، و لأنه مرضاة للرب ، و مرضاته مطلوبة في الصوم أشدّ من طلبها في الفطر و لأنه مطهرة للرب و الطهور للصائم من أفضل أعماله "(2).



الإستياك و نظافة الفم و أثرها على الصحة العامة : 

إن الفم بحكم موقعه كمدخل للطعام و الشراب ، و باتصاله بالعالم الخارجي ، يصبح مضيفة لكثير من الجراثيم ،و التي نسميها " الزمرة الجرثومية الفموية " و منها المكورات العنقوية و العقدية و الرئوية ،و العصيات اللبنية و العصيات الخناقة الكاذبة ، و الملتويات الفوهية و الفنسانية و غيرها . 

هذه الجراثيم تكون بحالة عاطلة عند الشخص السليم و متعايشة معه ، لكنها تنقلب ممرضة مؤذية إذا بقيت ضمن الفم ،و بين الأسنان ، فضلات الطعام و الشرب . فإن هذه الجراثيم تعمل على تفسخها و تخمرها ، و تنشا عنها روائح كريهة ، و هذه المواد تؤذي الأسنان كذلك محدثة فيها النخور أو إلى تراكم الأملاح حول الأسنان محدثة فيها ( القلح ) أو إلى التهاب اللثة و تقيحها . كما يمكن لهذه الجراثيم أن تنتقل بعيداً في أرجاء البدن محدثة التهابات مختلفة كالتهاب المعدة أو الجيوب أو القصبات ، و قد تحدث خراجات في مناطق مختلفة من الجسم(3) و قد تؤدي إلى انسمام الدم أو تجرثمه وما ينجم عن ذلك من أمراض حمَّوية عامة .

و أهم ما يجب العناية به الفم الأسنان . فلأسنان وظائفها الهامة ،و لأمراضها أثر كبير على الصحة العامة ، هنا يأتي دور السِّواك ، الذي له أهميته القصوى في تخفيف البلاء الناجم عنها . فاللعاب الراكد يحتوي على أملاح بصورة مركزة ، فإذا وجد سطحاً بعيداً عن حركات التنظيف الطبيعية كحركة اللسان ، أو الاصطناعية كالسواك ، فإن هذه الأملاح تترسب ، و خاصة في الشق اللثوي شيئاً فشيئاً مكونة ما يسمى باللويحات السنية . 

و عنئذ تفعل الجراثيم فعلها متفاعلة مع بقايا الطعام و خاصة السكرية الموجودة في الفم مكونة أحماضاً عضوية تقوم بإذابة المينا ثم العاج و يتسع النخر مع استمرار إهمال نظافة الفم .



المسواك : 

أصح ما ورد في السنة أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم أستاك بسواك من أراك . و شجرة الأراك من الفصيلة الأركية و هي شجرة دائمة الخضرة تنموا في المناطق الحارة في عسير و جيزان من الراضي السعودية و في مصر و السودان و في غور الساعاد ( قرب القدس ) و في اليمن و جنوب أفريقيا و الهند .لها ثمر عند تمام نضجه ، حلو الطعم ، حاذق ، يمكن أن يؤكل ،يؤخذ السواك من جذورها و من أغصانها الصغيرة.



إعجاز السنة النبوية في السواك :

و قد أوردت مجلة المجلة الألمانية الشرقية في عددها الرابع ( 1961) (4) مقالاً للعالم رودات ـ مدير معهد الجراثيم في جامعة روستوك ـ يقول فيه : قرأت عن السِّواك الذي يستعمله العرب كفرشاة للأسنان في كتاب لرحّالة زار بلادهم ، و قد عرض للأمر بشكل ساخر ، اتخذه دليلاً على تأخر هؤلاء القوم الذين ينظفون أسنانهم بقطعة من الخشب في القرن العشرين . و فكرت ! لماذا لا يكون وراء هذه القطعة الخشبية حقيقة علمية ؟ 

و جاءت الفرصة سانحة عندما أحضر زميل لي من العاملين في حقل الجراثيم في السودان عدداً من تلك الأعواد الخشبية . 

و فوراً بدأت أبحاثي عليها ، فسحقتها و بللتها ، ووضعت المسحوق المبلل على مزارع الجراثيم ، فظهرت على المزارع آثار كتلك التي يقوم بها البنسلين .... و إذا كان الناس قد استعملوا فرشاة الأسنان من مائتي عام فلقد استخدم المسلمون السواك منذ أكثر من 14 قرناً 

و لعل إلقاء نظرة على التركيب الكيمائي لمسواك الأراك يجعلنا ندرك أسباب الاختيار النبوي الكريم ، و الذي هو في أصله ،وحي يوحى :

و تؤكد الأبحاث المخبرية الحديثة أن المسواك المخضر من عود الأراك يحتوي على العفص بنسبة كبيرة و هي مادة مضادة للعفونة ، مطهرة ن قابضة تعمل على قطع نزيف اللثة و تقويتها ، كما تؤكد وجود مادة خردلية هي السنجرين Sinnigrin ذات رائحة حادة و طعم حراق تساعد على الفتك بالجراثيم .(5)

و أكد الفحص المجهري لمقاطع المسواك وجود بلورات السيليكا و حماضات الكلس و التي تفيد في تنظيف الأسنان كمادة تزلق الأوساخ و القلح عن الأسنان .و أكد د. طارق الخوري(6) وجود الكلورايد مع السيليكا و هي مواد تزيد بياض الأسنان ، و على وجود مادة صمغية تغطي الميناء و تحمي الأسنان من التسوس ، إن وجود الفيتامين ج و ثري ميتيل أمين يعمل على التئام جروح اللثة و على نموها السليم ، كما تبين وجود مادة كبريتية تمنع التسوس.




المصادر :

(1) الإمام النووي " المجموع شرح التهذيب "
(2) الإمام ابن القيم الجوزية : زاد المعاد من هدي خير العباد " 

(3) د. عبد الرزاق كيلاني :" الحقائق الطبية في الإسلام : دمشق 

(4) د . غياث الأحمد : الطب النبوي في ضوء العلم الحديث 

(5) د. أبو حذيفة غبراهيم محمد : "السواك أهميته و استعماله " طنطا

(6) د. طارق الخوري مقالة عن السواك مجلة Clinical Preventive Dentistry

المرجع : 

روائع الطب الإسلامي ج4 الدكتور محمد نزار الدقر
*منقول للفائدة دعوة خالصةوبارك الله فيك*

----------


## مجد إسلام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , أرجو من الأخو المهتمين بالطب النبوي أن يهتموا بتخريج الأحاديث الواردة فى الطب النبوى ؛ لأن الملاحظ أن هناك كثيراً من الأحاديث التى يستشهدون بها فى كثير من الأحيان , قد لا تثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فنرجوا التثبت فى هذا الأمر وعدم ذكر الأحاديث إلا بتخريجها وتحقيقها والله المستعان.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , أرجو من الأخو المهتمين بالطب النبوي أن يهتموا بتخريج الأحاديث الواردة فى الطب النبوى ؛ لأن الملاحظ أن هناك كثيراً من الأحاديث التى يستشهدون بها فى كثير من الأحيان , قد لا تثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فنرجوا التثبت فى هذا الأمر وعدم ذكر الأحاديث إلا بتخريجها وتحقيقها والله المستعان.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لفتة طيبة أجزل الله لكم المثوبة.

----------

